# PPP, Kill Pic Added



## rapid fire (Oct 3, 2011)

Practice, Patience and Persistence!  I worked hard and made some tough decisions over the past 3 weeks, but it finally payed off this morning.  Only Red Mojo here was this deers blood.  I just couldn't bring myself to sit in a stand with a red hat on.  Maybe next time.
     Last year was a tough year mentally and physically, but this year is a new day.  I have all but quit my job to hunt and I still can't seem to be in the tree enough to fill the desire.  This cold front coming through has had me and the deer on their feet and in the woods the last few days.  Yesterday was a windy one, but the deer had the need to feed and they were filling their bellies with the wind fallen acorns.  I saw 19 deer in 3 hours yesterday morning and daddy killed a nice doe as we were preparing to leave for the day.  I have watched a ridge across from me for 3 years and it always holds deer.  Yesterday was no different.  I suggested to daddy that we move his stand over to the ridge after we came out.  He agreed and I think I actually had him convinced that it was for his good;  Eventhough he has killed 2 deer out of 4 sits in it's current location.  With the stand moved, I quickly made my way up the tree to make sure all the limbs were clear of my 60" Black Widow Recurve.  The stage was set and I already knew where I would be perched the next morning.
     As the sun fell yesterday evening, the excitement was already building.  A cool 50 degrees and 1/2 mph wind made for a nice sleep and sweet dreams of the monster I would kill in the morning.  Today finally came and boy was I ready.  I made it to my hunting spot at around 6:35 and knew that I would have to sit for a while for the sun to make it up above the horizon, but it was sure to be a nice wait in the calm, 42 degree air.  As I began to ascend my tree, I also began to hear foot steps circling the ridge, not 50 yds away.  I was right in the middle of a ridge full of acorns and knew that I had no choice but to keep climbing in an attempt to reach my 20 perch.  As I neared the top, I could hear that I had no less than 5 deer within 80 yds of me.  Now if I could only get my bow up to my stand before daylight broke.  It was a long 30 minute climb and an even longer 5 minute haul to get my bow up, but now I was ready.  Well, minus the fact that I still had a turned off headlamp on my head, my hat facing the wrong way, no arrow on the string and my stand a little wobbly from not being able to really sink it into the tree.
     As I eased my Phantom tipped arrow from its resting place and onto my string, I heard another deer coming straight up the one trail it wasn't supposed to.  Thats right, we had to hand our stand one foot from a lightly used trail in order to cover the heavily used trail 12 yds down the ridge.  Yep, I hung this stand to work perfectly for my traditional style of hunting.  That deer turned into two is it crested the ridge on it's path straight to me.  Even in the low light, I could tell that it was a buck and though not quite what I was looking for, one that I would willingly take it the shot presented.  I caught a quick glimpse of the second deer as the first one began to smell my chain and lock that I had left at the base of the tree.  The second buck looked pretty good, but I had a good feeling that this first buck was about to throw a rench into things.  He sensed that something wasn't quite right and began his back track up the trail.  He only went 3 yds and decided to further investigate the situation.  After an agonizing 5 minutes of fighting the urge to send one of my arrows through his spine, he decided he had seen enough and bagan a slow walk behind my tree and down the ridge.  By the time I could get turned in the opposite direction, buck number one was out of range and also up wind and out of contention with buck number two.  The second buck decided to follow the first buck, but little did he know, I was already turned and ready.  As the buck cleared my cover tree, a beautiful dogwood, I could tell that he was much nicer than the first.  He was fast approaching 20 yds, so I drew back and bared down hard as I could on his left shoulder.  He finally stopped at 25 yds, but before I could let the shot off, he abruptly turned to the right and began to increase the distance between us.  Luckilly for me, yesterday evening, I had decided to take my practice shots closer to 30yds instead of my usual 20 yards.  At 27 yards and quartering to the right, I took one last look at my bucks heart and the arrow was on it's path;  straight where I was looking.  Penetration was shallow, but the lighted knock sticking from this buck's heart told the story.  After a quick 50 yd downhill sprint, it was over.  As if a beacon in the still breaking dawn, my knock stood tall out of the bucks chest.  For a moment, stillness filled the air.
     After a very short wait, I made my way the short 80 yards down the ridge to where my beautiful mature 10 pt lay.  With a gaggle of geese landing on the pond behind us and the sun just peaking over the hill, I gave thanks to my family and my Lord for blessing me with this glorious morning in the woods and the wonderful meals that lay before us.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Oct 3, 2011)

Awesome story and buck Mark!  I'm proud for you.  19 deer in 3 hours?!  Man, I've only seen 8 all season!


----------



## teethdoc (Oct 3, 2011)

You have worked hard for years to get that buck the traditional way.  Proud of you and for you man!


----------



## Stumpknocker69 (Oct 3, 2011)

congrats!!! Thats a sho nuff man there. Proud for ya.


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 3, 2011)

Oh WOW......


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 3, 2011)

Awesome buck. Congrats


----------



## BkBigkid (Oct 3, 2011)

Great Story and great buck Mark. 
Congrats Way to go


----------



## Dennis (Oct 3, 2011)

Great Job!


----------



## frankwright (Oct 3, 2011)

That is a beauty for sure. Great story , thanks.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Oct 3, 2011)

That is an awesome buck. Way to go. Congrats.


----------



## HuntinTom (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks for letting me be a part of it Mark - Great buck that you worked hard for -- Oh, and I kinda' had the idea what we were moving my stand for  -- And I'm glad we did!


----------



## Blueridge (Oct 3, 2011)

Outstanding. great buck and story too. Congrats to you!


----------



## dutchman (Oct 3, 2011)

Great buck, Mark. Congratulations on a job well done!


----------



## Katera73 (Oct 3, 2011)

holy crap awesome buck!!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 3, 2011)

Nice bucks tend to bring a grin to your face. Excellent.


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 3, 2011)

That is a beautiful buck mark. I'm proud for you. Great job man.


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 3, 2011)

Great job Mark! I am proud for ya.
Traditonal Hunting at it's best.
Your pictures are awesome, and the mis-matched arrows
in your quiver are cool.
You have done well my friend.


----------



## dpoole (Oct 3, 2011)

Awesome !!!!!!!!!!   Congrat !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Oct 3, 2011)

Heck of a buck. Congratulations.


----------



## Ole Crip (Oct 3, 2011)

Awesome story with a great ending congrats u deserved it...


----------



## Tikki (Oct 3, 2011)

That was a great story Mark and an awesome buck.  Congrats!!


----------



## jerry russell (Oct 3, 2011)

Great job! Love that bow, is it a PMA?


----------



## stick-n-string (Oct 3, 2011)

Holy Smokes that is a dandy!!!
Mark thats awesome!!


----------



## Jayin J (Oct 3, 2011)

I am very impressed.....I have never seen a deer like that while huntin'......


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 3, 2011)

Good looking buck. Congrats. Mike


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Oct 3, 2011)

That is one AWSOME looking buck....
Congrat's.....Ya done good and my hats off to ya for sticking with it...


----------



## rapid fire (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks guys, I am very blessed to get the opportunity to hunt a piece of property that has bucks like this on it.  I have passed up a lot of deer the last 3 weeks waiting on one.  My wife told me last night that I was being too picky, so I decided to shoot one this morning.  I will wear the red hat now and see what happens when i throw in some red hat mojo.  This buck has a torn ear and cut on his side where he has been whipped by another.
Jerry, not sure but I know it fits me like a glove.
Barry, daddy made me smile for all the pics but the one with my boy.  I smiled on my own for that one.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Oct 3, 2011)

rapid fire said:


> Thanks guys, I am very blessed to get the opportunity to hunt a piece of property that has bucks like this on it.  I have passed up a lot of deer the last 3 weeks waiting on one.  My wife told me last night that I was being too picky, so I decided to shoot one this morning.  I will wear the red hat now and see what happens when i throw in some red hat mojo.  This buck has a torn ear and cut on his side where he has been whipped by another.
> Jerry, not sure but I know it fits me like a glove.
> Barry, daddy made me smile for all the pics but the one with my boy.  I smiled on my own for that one.




Sweet Momories for sure...Nothing like having you kids with ya...!


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 3, 2011)

Goodness that's a fine buck Mark!!! congrates on him.....  So your Dad might have had a shot at the buck if he hadn't been moved???: LOL!!!


----------



## j_seph (Oct 3, 2011)

good grief, nice buck and nice story, I was reading and expecting a decent 6 or 8 pointer. You nailed him man and congrats again


----------



## GAGE (Oct 3, 2011)

That is a stud of a buck,  many congrats man!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Oct 3, 2011)

WOW  WHEEEEEE!!!! great story, great shot, great buck.Congratulations!!!


----------



## jhamilt (Oct 3, 2011)

Awesome buck, great story!


----------



## gtfisherman (Oct 3, 2011)

Now that boys and girls is a HOSS! Awesome deer! GREAT STORY!!! 

And I can't wait for the day I help my son move my stand so he can do that... God Bless you and your Dad!


----------



## rapid fire (Oct 3, 2011)

For those that don't remember.  I helped daddy put his stand in the previous location, where he killed a 155" 8 pt two years ago.  This one scores 151 1/8" with deductions.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 3, 2011)

Great job on the buck Mark!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 3, 2011)

That is one fine job!


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 3, 2011)

rapid fire said:


> For those that don't remember.  I helped daddy put his stand in the previous location, where he killed a 155" 8 pt two years ago.  This one scores 151 1/8" with deductions.



Mark...not sure what I ate yesterday for breakfast, how am I suppose to keep up with where you put your poor poor dear Daddy finally to hunt in the cold wind???????


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Oct 3, 2011)

WOW! Great buck and a great story! Congrats!


----------



## gurn (Oct 3, 2011)

Holy smokes thats ah dandy!!


----------



## JNP1978 (Oct 3, 2011)

Good Job. I can now see why you were waiting and being picky. You know me shoot first ask questions later. You Willingham's know how to make it count..


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 3, 2011)

Way to go Mark, thats an amazing buck, all I can say is WOW!!!


----------



## Necedah (Oct 3, 2011)

WOW.....WOW.....WOW
What a great buck!
Congratulations Mark  

Dave


----------



## pine nut (Oct 3, 2011)

Mark!  Mark! Mark!  NOW that right there is a HAPPY FACE you are showing!  Congrats on a great hunt, DEER and story!  Well done.  Man you guys are laying them down!


----------



## onemoretime (Oct 3, 2011)

way to go nice


----------



## robert carter (Oct 3, 2011)

Super Buck Mark and heck of a good shot.RC


----------



## LongBow01 (Oct 3, 2011)

Good huntin man and nice Buck!!


----------



## kg4ghn (Oct 3, 2011)

That is a beast!

That story is an inspiration to me on where I eventually want to be as a hunter.


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 3, 2011)

Wow Mark, I don't know if I can find the right words!  Wow!  Great job man!


----------



## the ben pearson hunter (Oct 3, 2011)

Dadgum. Thats a buck and a half right there now ain't it?


----------



## Allen Oliver (Oct 3, 2011)

Congrats Mark. That is proof that GOOD Things come to those who wait.


----------



## belle&bows (Oct 4, 2011)

Awesome buck !!!Well done and congrats!!


----------



## Ellbow (Oct 4, 2011)

Rapid Fire, I think you can call it quits for the season. No need to go back in the woods! That is one fine harvest! Nice job and way to stick with it! Glad things are turning around for you!
El


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow, niceun !


----------



## SOS (Oct 4, 2011)

Just gorgeous!!!!


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Oct 5, 2011)

Mark, that's an awesome buck. Really glad you were able to cross paths with that monster.


----------



## undertaker84 (Oct 5, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 5, 2011)

That sure is a pretty buck.  Congrats to you!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Oct 5, 2011)

Fine buck. Congrats on the success!


----------



## markland (Oct 5, 2011)

Awesome buck Mark and he looks alot bigger in those pics then the txt msg I got and I thought he was huge in that one!!!  Congrats and so proud for you!


----------



## snakekiller (Oct 6, 2011)

great buck Mark I'm proud for you


----------



## AMB (Oct 6, 2011)

Great story, Great buck, Great shot!


----------



## rapid fire (Oct 7, 2011)

kill pic added


----------



## Al33 (Oct 7, 2011)

rapid fire said:


> kill pic added



Great kill pic Mark, thanks for posting it up. I recognize the bark on that tree in the foreground and know exactly where it grows.

Congrat's again buddy, real happy for you!


----------



## BBowman (Oct 7, 2011)

GEEZ! What a shot! 27 yd. death stroke! Awesome deer!


----------



## week 13 (Oct 7, 2011)

Congrats again. Great story.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 8, 2011)

DANG!!! He is a beautiful buck! Well done sir...Well done.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 8, 2011)

What a buck!


----------



## striper commander (Oct 8, 2011)

Congrats on a great buck.


----------



## WildWillie (Oct 8, 2011)

Congrats Mark,That is a awsome buck!


----------



## Mudfeather (Oct 9, 2011)

That is an awesome critter and a great shot to boot... I'm happy for you!!


----------



## briguyz71 (Nov 3, 2011)

Good job Mark. Glad you got one to go with your dads. 
Bri


----------



## 1brokenarrow (Nov 4, 2011)

Awesome rer hat mojo, and great shooting! Congrats on a great deer.


----------



## johnweaver (Nov 9, 2011)

Great Buck Mark!!! Enjoyed seeing you in GON Week 4!!!


----------



## rapid fire (Feb 25, 2012)

Official score is 150 7/8" Net.


----------



## chenryiv (Feb 25, 2012)

Inspiring story. Congrats


----------

